# A very sad day in Key West



## vharrison2 (May 4, 2005)

I just got word that a tree company in Key West lost an employee to electricity this morning. Apparently it was a 15 year old boy (why wasn't he in school?) I am hesitant to name the company or the relationship of the boy to the company because as of yet not confirmed. I will post more as I learn. The company is not Dot Palm.


----------



## Lumberjack (May 4, 2005)

I wonder if he was the climber or the groundy?

Keep us posted.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 4, 2005)

The Key West police are reporting that he was on an aluminum ladder.


----------



## jason j ladue (May 4, 2005)

dam!


----------



## vharrison2 (May 5, 2005)

The Key West Citizen is reporting what I feared. The boy was a family member of Tarzan Tree Service. The article indicates that he had begun home schooling a few months ago, so that is why he was not bound to traditional "school hours" A very sad day.


----------



## ray benson (May 6, 2005)

This is from Keysnews.com
Cudjoe teen electrocuted while cutting tree limbs
Citizen Staff 


KEY WEST — A 15-year-old Cudjoe Key boy died of electrocution Thursday afternoon while trimming trees at a Key West property, police reported. 

Preston Hartman, whose family owns Tarzan Tree Service of the Keys, was standing on an aluminum ladder holding a pole saw at the property on the corner of Alberta and Washington streets when he was electrocuted at 12:06 p.m., according to Key West Detective Sgt. Donie Lee. 

Hartman, who was working with two other people at the time, was taken by ambulance to Lower Keys Medical Center where he was pronounced dead, said Lee. 

Investigators have not determined exactly how the accident occurred, said Lee. Key West detectives, along with the Monroe County Medical Examiner's Office, are conducting an investigation. 

"We're still looking into the exact cause," said Lee. 

At Key West High School, where Hartman began the school year as a freshman before beginning home schooling a few months ago, principal John Welsh was consulting with grief counselors whom he said would be available to students all day. 

"The whole freshman class probably knows him," said Welsh. 

Hartman had graduated from Sugarloaf School last year before beginning the school year at Key West.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 9, 2005)

SO how do *child labor laws* apply here since he's a family member. 

He was not using power equipment, which i understand to be prohibited, but was working in an aerial situation.

The ANSI violation is obviouse.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 12, 2005)

I contacted ISA and posed the question: Who is responsible for reporting the accident to OSHA. They responded that the company must.


----------



## Ekka (May 21, 2005)

Having just completed my electrical awarness/close approach course today I must say it should be mandatory for our jobs. It was a one day $150 course that will definately save lives.

The funny thing about electricity is you can't see it, smell it etc and most times that one incident will kill you.

After what I learnt today buggered if I want to get close to that stuff.

Poor kid, and now the family is burdened with guilt for life.


----------

